# Mercier Aquila AL 2009



## moparjohnson (Dec 1, 2007)

Anyone buy one of these? How do you like it? For less than $700 to your door, I don't think that I can get a better deal anywhere.


----------



## moparjohnson (Dec 1, 2007)

I guess there are 29 other people(views) that are interested and don't have the bike already?


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

So, did you ever buy a bike back in December?


----------



## moparjohnson (Dec 1, 2007)

Nope, I had some things to happen in my life that prevented me from pulling the trigger.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

So, since you weren't sure what you were looking at then, and didn't know exactly what would fit, you are buying on the internet now? Not the best plan.


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

moparjohnson said:


> Anyone buy one of these? How do you like it? For less than $700 to your door, I don't think that I can get a better deal anywhere.


As a Mercier owner, I would say you would have a hard time getting a better value out there than a BD bike if you are familiar with the size frame you need...just know going in there will be adjustments that will need to be made...probably $50-60 at your LBS if you dont feel comfortable doing them yourself. I dont have an Aquila, but I have a Serpens, and I love it. As a beginner, the 105/Tiagra components should work fine for you but may be something you want to upgrade later. Maybe someone who actually owns one of these will chime in...Chris


----------



## Sammy Garcia (Jul 4, 2008)

For $100 more you can get a SUBSTANTIAL improvement. Get the Mercier Corvus Al 2009 instead. You just have to wait about a month for it to be in stock (you can save the $100 meanwhile). 10 speed over 9, external bearing bottom bracket over square taper, ultegra/105 rear/front derrailleurs over 105/Tiagra, better wheelset, better crankset.
Also, do not be afraid of online purchasing from BD, I just ordered my third bike from them (Motobecane LeChamp Team Ti), and have always been pleased. Just make sure you get the right size. They are pretty good assisting you via e-mail. I pay more attention to the top tube lenght than seat tube lenght, because you can adjust seat post height instead of replacing the stem. Other than that, be confident. And pay the LBS for the final adjustment, if you are not familiar with bicycle mechanics. I assure you will get a far better bike from BD than anywhere else for the same money.


----------



## moparjohnson (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks tennis5 and Sammy. I appreciate your responses.


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

moparjohnson said:


> Thanks tennis5 and Sammy. I appreciate your responses.


No problem...and just for the record, I agree with Sammy on stepping up to the next level for the Ultegra/105 if you can scrape up the extra $100...will be well worth it in the long run for you. Good luck and let us know what you get!


----------

